# Acer Aspire 7741g - Spieletauglich?



## Jakul (7. Juni 2010)

Den Laptop gibts ja in mehreren Ausführungen, hab da den im Blick:


- 43,94cm (17.3") HD+ CineCrystal TFT, max. Aufl. 1600 x 900

-  Intel Core i5 430M (2.26 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB)

- 4096 MB DDR3-RAM  1066 Arbeitsspeicher

- 640 GB S-ATA 5400rpm 

- 1024 MB DDR3  ATI Mobility Radeon HD5650 

Wie schlägt sich der den so in Sachen "Anno 1404", "Starcraft 2" und "Battlefield Bad Company 2"?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

Starcraft 2 is noch nich draußen, dazu kann Dir keiner was sagen. 

Für Anno und BF reicht es, aber nicht auf hohen Einstellungen. BF BC2 auf mittel in ca. 40-45FPS, Anno auf max um die 25, d.h. auf max und ein paar Details runterstellen, dann geht es spielbar ganz gut. 

Siehe auch: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650

Aber so bis 1000€ gibt es eh nix besseres, nur die AMD 5730, das is ne höher getaktete 5650 - ist also nicht VIEL besser, vlt. so 10-15% maximal.


----------



## poiu (8. Juni 2010)

wäre für anno ein Quad nicht besser?

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5553G-N934G64Mnks

gibt es auch 17"
Acer Aspire 7551G-N934G32Mn (LX.PT702.001) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

sonst wie scho n gesagt wurde HD57x0/58x0 gibt es erst ab 1000€ 

3DCenter Forum - Akoya X7811 (Baugleich mit X7812 / MSI GX740) DTR Notebook i7 720/5870


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

Selbst bei Anno bringt ein Quad mit DER graka nicht so viel mehr, dafür hat man dann aber bei vielen anderen Spielen nachteile - würde keinen "schlechten" Quad statt eines höher getakteten Dualcore bei der Graka nehmen.


----------



## poiu (8. Juni 2010)

Es gab hier oder bei CB einen User der hat sich mal die mühe gemacht un verglichen, finde ich leider nicht auf Anhieb. aber pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, das sollte der user von fall zu fall selbst entscheiden 

Ich wollte es mal erwähnen, nach demm Motto "wer die wahl hat hat die qual"


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

ja, bei anno kann das schon sein. Ein Dualcore reicht aber auch aus, ein quad hätte dafür bei anderen Spielen halt evlt. Nachteile. Der Qaud in dem Acer 5553 jedenfalls ist im Schnitt schlechter als ein 430m   Aber es ist ne Option.


----------



## Krabbat (9. Juni 2010)

der quad ist im intel lastigen cinebench schlechter
das liegt aber am hypertreading und wie gesagt hersteller
aber bei spielen nutzt hyperthreading nix
daher ist der phenom bei programmen , die auch 4 kerne unterstützen schneller


----------



## Cey (11. Juni 2010)

Bei Anno nutzt HT sehr wohl was, siehe PCGH-Benchmarks dazu.
Gibt stärkere Laptops als das oben genannte. Acer-Laptops tendieren auch leider leicht zum überhitzen, was beim Spielen nicht soo toll ist, aber das hängt vllt auch von Modell&Größe ab


----------



## Intel*Bennz (11. Juni 2010)

das nb is geil zum zoken...gibt besseres aber es ist gut!!!


----------

